# Constant snorting - can something become stuck in the nose??



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

My husband brought up last night that maybe he has a cold/allergies? He is still snorting today. His nose is wet but not running. How can you tell if they have a cold? 

I remember he had kennel cough once when he was a puppy but it was more of a cough... it seemed different than this. 

:doh::doh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It could just be normal for him. I would keep watch for warm nose and discharge, and if the snorting is excessive.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I would bring Butters to the vet to be on the safe side. Both of my dogs were diagnosed with kennel cough this week, which is not always a dry, hacking cough. Henry would sort of act like he was sneezing a bunch of times in a row--almost as if he was sniffling loudly because he had breathed in dust. He started off with a very wet nose, which then turned into a runny nose. He then began making this gagging sort of noise--like he was choking on phlegm. He would do this only when waking or when he got excited. When I took him to the vet on Monday, he was very excited and did that cough/sneeze thing, and she told me right away that it was kennel cough. I thought I was in the all-clear with Molly, but she started with it this morning.  They both had their bordatella shots in October, but my vet told me that those shots are similar to human flu shots--they try to cover as many strains as possible, but there is no guarantee, especially if they are around a lot of other dogs (mine go to doggie daycare a few days a week to play.) She did, however, tell me that dogs that have been vaccinated usually get a much milder version. Molly and Henry are definitely on the mild side, as I have seen a bad case before. Kennel cough is a virus, and there is no remedy for it. Vets will usually prescribe a course of antiobiotics to prevent the virus from developing into a bacterial pneumonia. My vet also prescribed a cough suppressant. The two meds they are taking are Cephalexin (antibiotic) and Tussigon (cough), and they have a 10-day course. Neither one of them has a fever, and their appetites are completely normal. Their stools are also fine--even after the antibiotics. They are a bit sleepier than usual from the cough medicine, but this is a good thing since they need to rest. They are otherwise okay, and the vet expects them to feel better within a few days and be completely recovered in a week's time. 

I hope Butters feels better!


----------

